# My Shows blinking after 20.5.9 update



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got 20.5.9 a few days ago on my Mini. Since then I've seen this happen a few times...






Anyone else seeing this since the update?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Same here. Glad to hear that it's just not my Mini going south.

Edit: My Mini hasn't got the update, but its host Roamio has.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I saw the blinking before 20.5.9, it started when I got skipmode on 20.5.6. Maybe to do with the screen refreshing to show the skip icon?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That seems to be what starts the blinking, but in my case it just kept blinking every few seconds. I had to reboot it to get it to stop. So maybe it was stuck in some sort of SkipMode lookup loop or something.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've just now seen this on my Roamio.


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I've seen it blink after a show has finished recording and the skip icon appears, but I've never seen it stuck in a blink loop like that.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That seems to be what starts the blinking, but in my case it just kept blinking every few seconds. I had to reboot it to get it to stop. So maybe it was stuck in some sort of SkipMode lookup loop or something.


I thought it had to do with the skip mode feature until I saw it happen on my premiere.

It seems to happen when i scroll through a list...
If I leave it alone for a while it settles down....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shamilian said:


> I thought it had to do with the skip mode feature until I saw it happen on my premiere.
> 
> It seems to happen when i scroll through a list...
> If I leave it alone for a while it settles down....


I have seen it also. It started after I deleted a program using Clear from My Shows. Then it refreshed, along with the right side thumb nail picture, after a few seconds. I moved to another program and another refresh. Like you said, it seem to stop after a few minutes.

Isn't there a code or sequence to view the detailed log file? Perhaps something can be seen there.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I see the same behavior with Tivo 20.5.6RC21 on the Mini and 20.5.9RC15 on the Roamio. 

It only starts happening after I delete recorded episode(s). Once it starts happening, completely exiting MyShows by going to TivoCentral and then back to MyShows stops the refresh/blinking from happening.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Having the blinking issue as well.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

I get this on both my Roamio and my Premiere. I think it's happening mainly or perhaps only in the early evening. I first noticed it around 6 pm. Rebooting stops it only for a while.

Rob from AZ


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

I just had a thought: is there anyone on this forum who is NOT a Cox Cable user? It's a guess, but it appears to me that everyone on this forum are from cities that Cox Cable serves.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

AZrob said:


> I just had a thought: is there anyone on this forum who is NOT a Cox Cable user? It's a guess, but it appears to me that everyone on this forum are from cities that Cox Cable serves.


I have Charter and have the bug. It seems to only happen after deleting a program from the my shows list. If I'm just watching tv and go to my shows, no problem.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Just sat down to watch a show. premiere is blinking.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

AZrob said:


> I just had a thought: is there anyone on this forum who is NOT a Cox Cable user? It's a guess, but it appears to me that everyone on this forum are from cities that Cox Cable serves.


I have Comcast, and my Roamio Pros are blinking up a storm.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TWC and I see the blinking from time to time on my Roamio.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So have any of you actually CALLED tivo and reported this? Yes, I haven't either.. but you guys have been talking about it for a while..


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> So have any of you actually CALLED tivo and reported this? Yes, I haven't either.. but you guys have been talking about it for a while..


I did call and had them open up a case. The actual TSR who took the call was useless and annoying. He insisted this was coming from within my home network, even when I pointed out that I have straight Ethernet connections from both of my Tivo's to a Cox fiber line (Gigablast). The speed throughout my home is consistently 850-900 mbps, and that includes testing directly from the sites where the Tivo's are connected.

When I have a moment, I'm going to call back. Maybe by then Tivo will have acknowledged it's a bug.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow that looks messed up. How widespread is this? So far I have not seen this. Hopefully I never do.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Wow that looks messed up. How widespread is this? So far I have not seen this. Hopefully I never do.


Happens 100% of the time after deleting a recording and seems to happen until you exit My Shows.


----------



## jrboddie (Feb 4, 2012)

I see this on my Roamio with Comcast. I have also experienced an occasional 1 - 2 second audio dropout since the update.


----------



## haguea (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep mine does it also after a delete


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just happened again this morning. Although this time I was able to clear it up by just pressing TiVo a few times, no reboot required.


----------



## Bwana (Apr 10, 2016)

Having the same issue with my mini as a Comcast customer.
Just for kicks, I counted how many times it blinked which came to 66. I had 33 programs on the list at the time. Seems it's parsing each show (twice?), probably to find if skip is available.

Also, it did not happen when deleting shows near the bottom of the list, but always when deleting from the top. It also happens for me when recovering shows from the deleted folder.

This should be an easy problem for Tivo to identify and fix. Just needs to get to the right people.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Just FYI, I saw this happening on our Roamio last night so not sure that it's limited to the Mini. We've had the update on the Roamio for a while now and this was the first time I'd seen it though.

Scott


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with others, My Shows started to blink on all my units(Roamio Pro +3 Minis) after the skip mode function update/upgrade


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, my Roamio blinks too if I leave "My Shows" up long enough.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep, my Roamio blinks too if I leave "My Shows" up long enough.


That could be why we hadn't seen it yet as my wife and I were talking and My Shows was up for a while on the Roamio. Normally it's not up very long before we go to what we want to watch.

Scott


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

AZrob said:


> I just had a thought: is there anyone on this forum who is NOT a Cox Cable user? It's a guess, but it appears to me that everyone on this forum are from cities that Cox Cable serves.


On FIOS and I have the bug...


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

I also have it with RCN. Consistent with what others have said, it seems to happen only after shows are deleted.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a skip mode bug, I get this on my roamio when it loads the skip mode to all the shows I recorded, well in my case it only get skip mode on my locals because Comcast updated to the new mpeg 4, so it flashes to just a few shows.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, this is interesting. I deleted a show from Suggestions while in the android app and then started scrolling through suggestions to see if there was anything else I wanted to do something with, and the android app would "blink" every 20 or 30 seconds and scroll back to the top of the list. Whatever this is seems to affect everything .


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Exactly the same issue as Dan (OP) noted on our Premiere XL (so nothing to do with "skip mode") as well as our Mini, but not the Series3.

It's intermittent and doesn't seem to have a "trigger". Once it starts it can go on forever or sometimes it will stop in a minute or two.

Reboot doesn't clear it up.

Very annoying.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the blinking bug on my Minis. I wonder if it's related to an additional Quickmode bug I also have on my Minis. When using QM to watch a recording in progress and it catches up to live TV, QM doesn't automatically turn off the way it does on my Roamios. QM keeps bumping up against live TV causing the picture to briefly freeze/stutter every few seconds. I have to turn off QM manually to make it stop.

It probably is related. The My Shows refresh not turning itself off after one hit and the QuickMode catching up to live TV not turning QM off after one hit.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

I've got the same blink/refresh on my mini and I've got Comcast. My Tivo is a Premiere4.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

This is supposed to be fixed in the new software update that is going out now/soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> This is supposed to be fixed in the new software update that is going out now/soon.


So they say:
Issue 429250: Flashing/Reloading of My Shows List after SW 20.5.9 RC15

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

I see no change, but I never had it as bad as others.


----------



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

Does not fix it for me on 20.6.1


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Fixed it for me on my Mini and Roamio 6 Tuner.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Fixed here on my Roamios and Mini; it now only blinks when the screen actually has an update.


----------

